# 3D Terrain programming



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all!
I am interested in starting 3D and mostly 3D terrain programming.
My choice is C++ and OpenGL for multiplatform.
I would like to hear any good books, even though i know i can search around.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2012)

Why not use a program like Bryce or terragen? Do you plan to hard code the land itself?


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, i plan to do it myself.
I would like to do the program who makes the terrain myself.
It requires like 6-8 months of work from the level i am now.
The purpose is to make use of C++ and OpenGL, not use programs which do the job.

Also, i have to ask since i am a bit new to OpenGL
If i study for example OpenGL 2 and than want to make OpenGL 4 programs, do i need to learn the code again?
I would ask the same thing with DirectX


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 29, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Yes, i plan to do it myself.
> I would like to do the program who makes the terrain myself.
> It requires like 6-8 months of work from the level i am now.
> The purpose is to make use of C++ and OpenGL, not use programs which do the job.
> ...



Ah I see I don't personally know of anything that deals with terrain specifically I'll rifle through an nvidia book I have to see of they deal with it. As for open GL I wouldn't re learn the language but I would buy the latest standard in book
Form. It will deffinetly help you learn the new methods and instructions.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, the only book i have found about opengl 4 is this one
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0321773039/?tag=tec06d-20
but it finishes on January 2013
Still i dont know what i will do. Maybe i should just learn C++ in the meantime


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2012)

the classic method for terrain rendering is done using heightmaps. there should be plenty of info on google. it's really a simple concept, with infinite possibilities for refinement.

wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heightmap
best tutorial i could find quickly: http://www.swiftless.com/terraintuts.html

you dont need a opengl 4 book, start with a basic one. as long as it covers glsl (opengl 2.0) you will be fine for learning


----------

